# Crushed Coral



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

I recently put crushed coral in my 20 gal hospital tank as the pH was about 7.4 and wanted it more like 7.8 as I know that cc is good for buffering pH. I've reached the 7.8 that I wanted but my question is will it buffer too high and maybe take my tank up into the high 8's?

I have a peacock eel in there and he doesn't do very well in higher pH.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I keep two female Kenyi in there so need the pH to not be the 7.0 that the eel ideally prefers.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

From my experience, it will not do too much.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you tanker3! 
Update the pH is holding steady at 7.8


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Keep in mind that as soon as you do a water change the pH will drop again. As long as your 7.4 out of the tap is stable, you should let it be.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

@Iggy: My tap is actually a stable 8.4


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ok.
Why is the pH 7.4 in the hospital?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

Not sure, I'm guessing that because we had it cycled without a buffer and no substrate the pH dropped? Or maybe my wife was reading the pH test color wrong as the colors are so close together and how genuine can the test be?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What test kit are you using?

If the tank was truly at 7.4 pH and the tap is at 8.4, then your kH is low and therefore the pH will drop. That would explain the differences. Substrate and buffers are unnecessary if you do have a stable pH above 7 for Malawi fish.

Test pH right out of the tap and record the reading. Fill up a cup with water and let it sit out for 24 hours. Then test the cup. If it's the same you know your kH is high enough to keep a stable pH. If it drops significantly, then you know the kH is low.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

Yea I think my KH is low because i live in the pacific northwest our tap-water is drinking water quality. Now my question would be whats the best way to raise my KH?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> What test kit are you using?
> 
> I use the API master kit


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ok. So the master kit has the low and high pH test. Be sure to try both for your tap/cup test.

Here is the info you need, along with more. Click on the buffer recipe article-
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... y_list.php

I wouldn't do anything until you know what your pH is doing. Best to get a gH and kH kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Ok. So the master kit has the low and high pH test. Be sure to try both for your tap/cup test.
> 
> Here is the info you need, along with more. Click on the buffer recipe article-
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... y_list.php
> ...


Perfect! Thank you so much Iggy! :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Another thing, it isn't uncommon to have water test a different ph when it is fresh out of the tap, than if it sits for 24 hours.... Pour some water in a glass, let it sit for 24 hours or longer, then test it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> Another thing, it isn't uncommon to have water test a different ph when it is fresh out of the tap, than if it sits for 24 hours.... Pour some water in a glass, let it sit for 24 hours or longer, then test it.


Let my tap water sit for a week in a cup why I was on vaction, tested it and the pH was 7.8


----------

